# Necron armoured fortress tactic



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

At the minute im collectin a normal sized necron force around 1500-2000 pts worth, but theres this tactic that im thinking of trying out but im not sure if it works that well.

Basically it goes:

-12 Necron warriors
-12 Necron warriors
-12 Necron warriors
-Necron lord with orb of resurrection
-6 to 8 Immortals

Now this is in a well structured formation kind of like a box with the lord at the front, Immortals behind him, the warriors get a brilliant firing line, a scary prescence to the opposing player, benefits from the orb and they are all so close they all get good we'll be back rolls.

The only thing im worried about is tank shocking them, and other attacks like orbital bombardment and artillery barrage etc.

If any Necron or other experienced players could help please do so it will be much appreciated, (especially by Thursday the 18th February)

Thanks :good:


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

The Warhound said:


> The only thing im worried about is tank shocking them, and other attacks like orbital bombardment and artillery barrage etc.


AFAIK Necrons are all Fearless, tank shock isn't an issue. With your res orb you'll still get WBB's from big nasty artillery too.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

In the fluff, Necrons are fearless, but by no means do they have USR Fearless.


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

thats good so thats another positive reason for the tactic i think ill use it on thursday ill check everything up when i eventually get the codex, thanks guys!


----------



## Sororitas (Feb 16, 2010)

the only problem with that is when a artillary barrage is aimed at your lord


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

What about the big meele things charging you? Or big cannons shooting you all over map :S


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

With the res ord and proper spacing taking incoming fire is rarely going to be an issue (watch out for IG though).

What you should really be worried about is being dominated in one round of melee, failing your morale check then being run down (no WBB after being run down). Any competent cc unit will give you fits. To better illustrate what I'm talking about:

Trygon charges one of your warrior units-
7 x 8/9 x 5/6 = 280/54 ~5.5 butchered warriors.

In reture you do naff all and are now testing on Ld 4-5.

A big block of bods like you suggest will make you very vulnerable to such a tactic.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

All the templates from Guard and the Mawlocs burying all over the place and the "death by movement" Nid lists will likely give you some trouble.


----------



## swiftnomore (Feb 15, 2010)

The Warhound said:


> thats good so thats another positive reason for the tactic i think ill use it on thursday ill check everything up when i eventually get the codex, thanks guys!


lmao it did'nt do you much use on thursday, i wiped the battlefield with your necrons :so_happy: FOR THE HONOUR OF CADIA KICK NECRON ASS!!!


----------



## swiftnomore (Feb 15, 2010)

Sororitas said:


> the only problem with that is when a artillary barrage is aimed at your lord


you speak the truth, why just the other day i took my opponants monolith out with the artillery barrage (thank you master of the ordnance) :grin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Two monoliths. Simple as that. Your only successful alternative to that kind of firepower is destroyers and lots of them. Three S6 shots apiece. Only AP4, but even terminators can be wiped clean with enough shots. Your list, dominated by warriors, lacks any real punch. Trust me, I`ve been playing with bots for six years, the strength of the army is in firepower, and your list is woefully inadequate. Guns. Not blades, guns.


----------

